# Cutting Double Bands vs. Folding to make doubles



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

There was a question posted, awhile back, that asked if it was ok to fold a band to make doubles rather than cutting to sets and doubling it up ( I cant find the link at the moment). Well as usual, there were various opinions on the matter. I, for one, always cut two sets to make doubles, as most normally do, but I wanted to give folding a try. Needless to say, I wasted a video recording session doing so.

EDIT: By folding, I mean the width..

Here is the scoop. I spent my first session shooting double bands that were cut 1" wide. I was pegging my target non-stop, until one of the bands became un-serviceable. I wanted to get a video in today, so I made a new set, but instead of 1" cuts I made 2" cuts and folded it to make "pseudo" 1" doubles. I made a few warm up shots to make sure everything was set right, then I set up my "challenge" target and pressed record.. FAIL.. ok, so I put my standard dew can, and went to 10m and I noticed I was off my game..

it was bothering me, so I went back later to try again, with a new folded set.. better, but still hit and miss. I was almost going to turn in for the day, but I cant leave a day like that. I just had to go back, but this time with a new 1" true double set up.. BINGO, hit the target like I expected, and achieved my "challenge" shots like I was hoping.

Conclusion:

I either really suck at folding rubber right, or cutting two bands for each fork is more superior. I think I will spend the time cutting then trying to figure out if I need to fold better.

Why am I sharing this you ask, besides just venting for having a sour session ? Well, though I like to try to figure out things on my own, or stumble on to information already provided. I have this one request.

If you fold your bands to make *pseudo* doubles with successful results, AND find it better than just cutting the extra band.. please share the secret. Otherwise, I will stick with the traditional way of making doubles..

LGD


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

TexShooters LB2000 bands (the special ultra long lasting Saunders patented ones) are made from one long strip of rubber per side, simply fed through the pouchhole n tied off with a constrictor knot. they work great for me.

and i think it was Henry in Panama, or maybe Charles, i dont remember, who pseudo-tapered 107s by cuffing them halfway with a piece of dankung tube. reportedly it worked well for him.

good luck with your quest duckman.
cheers, remco


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Viper010 said:


> TexShooters LB2000 bands (the special ultra long lasting Saunders patented ones) are made from one long strip of rubber per side, simply fed through the pouchhole n tied off with a constrictor knot. they work great for me.
> and i think it was Henry in Panama, or maybe Charles, i dont remember, who pseudo-tapered 107s by cuffing them halfway with a piece of dankung tube. reportedly it worked well for him.
> good luck with your quest duckman.
> cheers, remco


Oh, yes, sorry I guess I need to be more clear.. I meant fold by width not length.. I have done that before, with much success.

Thanks

LGD


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

ive done that myself, works a treat for me but its a pain to do. i did it to mount bands roughly 1 1/2" wide on forktips of about 1/2 wide. 
i folded the edges inward to the centerline of the band n then folded them on the center line for a total of 4 layers at the fork.

i do think this is better with thinner gauge rubber like TheraBand black or blue, and harder to do with thick stuff like Thera gold or linatex or gum rubber.

ill try n post some pics of my lil plinker with the folded bands asap, but i need to hijack a computer for that sumwhere, as i normally make all my posts from my iPhail...

cheers bro


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

helpful information as always...thanks


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Duckman,

I do it all the time and don't notice any difference in accuracy. I usually cut doubles, but one of my typical TBG bandsets is tapered from one inch down to three-quarters. When I want to use that size on a small fork with tips that are only a half-inch wide, I fold them.

. . . of course there's always the possibility that my concept of "accuracy" is a bit lot more like "sloppy" in your world, haha. :wacko:


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i have started folding using some 66fit black extreme tapered with 6mm steelies, working as well as anything else so far (just as bad as before)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

@viper: it seems like I am doing it the same way, and with thinner latex.. I am guessing by the looks of mine it's the second fold at the pouch that is causing my angst, I think it will take some work to make sure that both sides come out right. I will have to ponder on this, if I want to try this way again... Maybe your pic will give me an idea on how to make it clean

N I did manage to improve shooting with that particular set, but that was adjusting how I shoot... I am fine doing that when I change slingshots and from flats to tubes, but I am afraid that the folds would be inconsistent which would be a hindrance to adjust after each new set.

@ dayhiker. First, your modesty reflects your nature as a gentleman, so I will take your experiences as a worthy learning tool.
Yeah, I have no problems when I only have to fold the fork end, as long as I am going with the fold at the pouch.. it's that extra fold on these pseudo doubles (by width) at the pouch that seems to be kicking me like a red headed stepchild. ( just an expression there is no humor in kicking children )

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I just had a thought... Maybe I will just leave it as a single fold then attach it to the pouch letting the end fan out on the other side of the fastener....

Not sure if that is explained right, but I will try it, then take pics.... Just posting my thoughts here, so I remember to do it


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

When I experimented with using folded bands I was having accuracy problems, I found the ammo was coming off the rubber as it left the pouch. Having a wide enough fork gap to counter act this problem would solve this though I think. But for hunting purposes a wide fork gap is no good so I went back to using double bands.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't use doubles,don't like doubles,the only way I would use them is if I needed to shoot very heavy ammo for any length of time. I 90% of the time fold the bands at the pouch ( extra insulation from the tie ) and also at the prong ( all folds facing inwards towards the throat. On a thicker gauge of rubber ,I don't fold at the pouch or at the prong. Folding for me is mostly on gauges of from .003" up to .030". On the thicker stuff, you don't really need it. That's my take on it. Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Don't use doubles,don't like doubles,the only way I would use them is if I needed to shoot very heavy ammo for any length of time. I 90% of the time fold the bands at the pouch ( extra insulation from the tie ) and also at the prong ( all folds facing inwards towards the throat. On a thicker gauge of rubber ,I don't fold at the pouch or at the prong. Folding for me is mostly on gauges of from .003" up to .030". On the thicker stuff, you don't really need it. That's my take on it. Flatband


I agree, but I am using thin latex, so I need to double... I am finding them zippier than the thicker latex singles, plus the draw is hellatiously lighter... ( don't get me wrong, I am not promoting one over the other, just reporting my findings, heck if it gets my ammo to the target, I will use it )... Thanks for pointing out the position of the folds, I do that as well all folds are throat side, and the fold end through the outerside of the pouch.

Thank you all that have commented, I just had an epiphany , and will try it out after work.... If all goes well... It should be thread worthy... Not sure if its new, but it is original for me... . I will share with the community with out a doubt.

LGD


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

this is how i have done it. my forkgap isnt even 1 inch (picklefork natural). i shoot it just like any other pfs (twist for 'speed bump' effect) and have suffered no accuracy issues other than my skill level lol.

hope this helps duckman, sorry for the crappy phone pics...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Viper.

It appears that we are doing it differently. I run mine through the hole in a pouch, not around the leather like yours. I can see that your method would make it a cleaner attachment.

LGD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

After saying what I said about doubles, I just got a few packages in the mail ( love that!). One of them was my new Black Trident from Milbro Pro Shops and the other package was 2 sets of Saunders/Tex's new black LB-2000 bands. The new bands are doubled and I figured their all ready to go so just attach them on my new Trident and give it a whirl tomorrow! Here's a few pictures. The black bands on the black Trident really makes it menacing looking. I'll give a full review on both after I have some fun shooting this "Black Beauty". Gotta admit this match-up feels real nice! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flatband said:


> After saying what I said about doubles, I just got a few packages in the mail ( love that!). One of them was my new Black Trident from Milbro Pro Shops and the other package was 2 sets of Saunders/Tex's new black LB-2000 bands. The new bands are doubled and I figured their all ready to go so just attach them on my new Trident and give it a whirl tomorrow! Here's a few pictures. The black bands on the black Trident really makes it menacing looking. I'll give a full review on both after I have some fun shooting this "Black Beauty". Gotta admit this match-up feels real nice! Flatband
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sharp.. I am following your other thread...

UPDATE. When I run into an obstacle I obsess for a solution... I brought some of my supplies to work, so I can mess around with it during my lunch break..

I narrowed down the issue, and it was that I stretched my bands too much when attaching to the pouch.. It has been mentioned in the past about ensuring to have enough stretch but not overstreached, but I never paid it no mind until now... So, it is feasible to make doubles this way, but I still think I will revert back to making true doubles by cutting two bands for both sides...

Thanks for "being there for me".. it sometimes help to think out loud and the forum is the best place to do so.... I have something else in the works (minor) but a new thread will be created on that...

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that the loop folded bands (like Saunders) in any shape has a patent pending.

By the way I prefer double bands to folded bands and think that they are more accutrate, but the double bands take more time to cut! -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I think that the loop folded bands (like Saunders) in any shape has a patent pending.
> By the way I prefer double bands to folded bands and think that they are more accutrate, but the double bands take more time to cut! -- Tex


So, would my set up I started making in 2011 http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10890-double-bands-alternative-pouch-attachment/ infringe on that patent? Even though I didn't know about saunders then, I am sure they had them first. No need to answer, I don't plan on selling any of my bands..

Besides after trying to figure out a way to tackle my issue, and a failed attempt at my other idea, I determined that I will take the time to cut double bands.. For the same reason you had stated..

Thanks

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think so but I am no patent expert, but as long as you are not selling them, there is no patent enfringment on any thing. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Duck, You won't be infringing on any patent as long as you don't sell them. Years ago when I first started selling bands,out of respect for Tex, I told him I would never sell doubles. I never did. I've copied some frames that I liked-but they were strictly for my own use. I think Dan (ZDP) also had these hour glass one piece bands a few years back. They also lasted a long time as I remember. I think it's a good design. If you got something Bud,let her rip!!!! Flatband


----------

